# Persistence feature?



## pbmaster (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok, so I'm pretty much a noob when it comes to Linux, but I just installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my flash drive and was wondering if there is anything in particular I need to do in order to get the Persistence feature to work so I can save my stuff or what?


----------



## DIBL (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow that's pretty good for a noob!  

Check this -- maybe it will help:

http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/08/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-via-the-live-cd/


I think you can press F6 during boot, and choose the persistence option, as well.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 5, 2008)

DIBL said:


> Wow that's pretty good for a noob!
> 
> Check this -- maybe it will help:
> 
> ...



He's using 8.10. This would be the better link: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/10/15/ubuntu-810-persistent-flash-drive-install-from-live-cd/


----------



## pbmaster (Nov 5, 2008)

And thank you sir as well.


----------

